# How Many Pounds of ADA For 40 Breeder?



## negen (Aug 20, 2017)

I used 2 and 1/2 9 liter bags in my tank I do not have much of a slop going on so depending on your hardscapes and how you lay it out you may need more or less. Two 9l bags will be pretty flat give about 2-3" of depth. It seems most people prefer to leave the back a bit higher than the front or sometimes I see slops going from left to right. I would think the bare min would be two 9l bags. you could also use bags full of lava rocks to make mounds give hill effects that will take some space so you can use less soil. I mean media filter bags like a 6" bag or something stuffed full of lava rocks to raise some of your hardscapes instead of having a mound of aquasoil.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^

accurate


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

negen said:


> I used 2 and 1/2 9 liter bags in my tank I do not have much of a slop going on so depending on your hardscapes and how you lay it out you may need more or less. Two 9l bags will be pretty flat give about 2-3" of depth. It seems most people prefer to leave the back a bit higher than the front or sometimes I see slops going from left to right. I would think the bare min would be two 9l bags. you could also use bags full of lava rocks to make mounds give hill effects that will take some space so you can use less soil. I mean media filter bags like a 6" bag or something stuffed full of lava rocks to raise some of your hardscapes instead of having a mound of aquasoil.


This.

I just filled two 40b's and used two and a half 9L bags in each one. This gave me a pretty consistent 3" over the bottom.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

For what it is worth I did 70 pounds of Caribsea Super Naturals Sunset Gold and got good depth and coverage. Maybe more like 65 pounds because I used 3-5 pounds in my little Betta tank. Obviously not the same stuff but it gives you an idea.


----------

